# I Got A New Watch!!!! And What A Watch!



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I consider myself to be very very fortunate that Ive just taken delivery of a long admired favorite of mine..The Classic Rolex Submariner 5513....









I first got acquainted with this one late last year when Jon had it sent to me for me to take it to St James Square Service Center for a service and brush up, Jon and I ( and our respective 'others') spent a great day together in London when he came over for a few weeks....It came back from Rolex in immaculate order....

Fast forward to a few weeks ago and it came up for sale, after much umming and ahhing I chatted to Jon and he was willing to put it on hold until I had 'raised funds' what a top bloke 

So, thats why I had my sale recently, that and a little bit of bonus has enabled me to get this...

It was the age old argument, one decent watch or lots of watches, well, Im lucky in that at the moment I still have nice other watches but I also have a super nice one now.....

Some of you dont 'get' Rolex, well, never mind because I do









Its a late 80s 'transitional model with the glossy dial and white gold indices and Tritium lume, the quality in the details is superb, the crown action is like butter and it just all feels 'right'..

I love it!

Thanks again Jon... 

Ill make everyone bored with pictures no doubt over the next few weeks but here are today's quick ones


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Well done Jase, really pleased for you!  That is a beautiful watch and one to keep & pass on to wee Harry mate. Looking forward to the rest of the pics


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Fantastic Jase


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

You could bore me with pics anytime, that's a great watch


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Ahh so it was you Jase, I had my suspicians







well done a classic piece of history


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice one Jase - I'm very tempted by the Rolex Sub these days so I guess I must "get" Rolex now!!










Wear it in good health.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Well done Jase,

You musta used up a few brownie points!









Enjoy it....

My take on things..........as many "good" watches as you can manage and a few good "beaters"....there is no in-between.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Well done Jase, it's great when you get what you _really_ want. I bet you feel sooooo good wearing it.









PS, Change the strap


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Well done Jase, enjoy it mate.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Very nice - well done


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Well done Jase, it's great when you get what you _really_ want. I bet you feel sooooo good wearing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks all, yep, it does feel special









and Mark, yep, this strap is the only 20mm 'natoesque' one I could find in my strap mountain









The bracelet is coming in a separate package









I must order some straps from Brid, I think the black braided looks great ( as in Jons pic)


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Bloody lovely ... !


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

Very nice Jason ,timeless classic


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Glad I could help 

Enjoy it


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Very nice indeed, congratulations!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

No need to say more


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

mutley said:


> You could bore me with pics anytime, that's a great watch


I'll second that! Well done jason, it's class!


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Well done mate, it's fantastic.










I'm very pleased with the way my collection is going at the moment but there is a gap right at the top for a Rolex Sub of some description sometime in the future. My thoughts are for a dweller because I don't like cyclops dates but I must say the thought of a non date sub is really growing on me. I have plenty of time to make my mind up as they don't come cheap. You have a classic there, enjoy it.

As for people that don't 'get' Rolex, I never really understood why people like to knock them, the quality is suberb and let's face it with Rolex (and Omega) you get your money back if you want. You can't say the same for a lot of other stuff out there.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Yes nice Jase, I'm glad it's been kept in the family


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well done Jase, I wouldn`t mind a fondle next time you go to Wanlip


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Congratulations,Rolex are a point of contention for a lot of people,those with the strongest anti opinions are normally the ones who havent been lucky enough to own one,that is a timeless classic that will always look good,keep enjoying it







,i want one!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Great watch. Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Glad the wait's over mate; really pleased for you


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

From Poljot to Rolex in four short years. Nice one Jason! (I seem to be going the wrong way







)


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Good for you Jase







Superb watch, and I think it looks terrific on that green "NATO"


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

jasonm said:


> I consider myself to be very very fortunate that Ive just taken delivery of a long admired favorite of mine..The Classic Rolex Submariner 5513....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to admit that I have NEVER liked Rolex. I don't why why, but it might have to do with that magnifying "thing" they use, and maybe the lack of design on the Daytona... Their logo hasn't exactly been my favourite either.

But there's a good part; I now LIKE Rolex







What a stunning watch Jason - looks absolutely bloody lovely! Without the date it's a whole new watch, IMHO. I can see it was worth the wait, and I wouldn't mind seeing more pics. Enjoy your new watch


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That really is quite beautiful. I'd quite like one myself to be honest.

Enjoy it.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Congrats again Jase, that's a cracking example of a 13! The braided nylon will look very smart, but you know you'll have to try a Bond NATO sooner or later - may as well be sooner


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> From Poljot to Rolex in four short years. Nice one Jason! (I seem to be going the wrong way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul







Wow, seems like a lifetime ago









Thanks for all your comments guys ...









Thanks Knut, yep, this is really the only one to have







dateless and acrylic crystal...Perfect









Cheers Rob, you helped too!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

fantastic Jase!.....a beauty!...congrats and enjoy!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Cheers Rob, you helped too!


Glad I could do my bit









It was purely in my own interests though









That's a stunning watch you have there. It's easy to see why they get such a following.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Congratulations _again_. That's one fine looking piece.

Very, very glad I could help out too, Jason.

Enjoy.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

So it was you who finally made my life easier by removing the temptation......









Congratulations, it is a beauty - teach me for being indecisive!


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Congratulations Jason!

I was really rather disappointed when I realised I couldn't... Hope I can get a look soon 

-- Tim


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Quite a watch you have there....


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Bloody well done mate. Glad I could help taking that RLT Chrono of your hands.

I'm exactly like Hawky now - going the other way







. Still - the best watch I now own actually is the RLT Chrono and I'm happy that it is.

Well done again mate.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Congrats Jase.....feels good to get a grail for sure....I am one who doesnt "get" rolex....I love the basic design and detail of course, I just got a thing about legability and that merc hand! I have had....two...still own one (and if it wasn't for the fact I love GMT watches it would be flipped for sure







)....but the hand still annoys me....simple as that!

Well done matey.....it'll always feel special to you.....

best regards David


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

A classic - congratulations!


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Welldone Jase wear it always in good health.Feels good when you bag a "grail" and i must admit i cast more than just a glance at this one,a true classic.

Martin


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wahoooo! Glad it landed ok mate... its a superb watch, I loved it but had to set it free... (that and the tart of a 1665 turned my head... LOL)


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Great watch, well done









Dave


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks all......

Im loving it !!!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Mate that's a beauty, really pleased for you









Looks like I need to get over to yours soon


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Beautiful.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Congrats! and ENJOY!


----------

